

Google+: Like not love - volandovengo
http://www.consultengh.com/blog/post/33/I_like_Google._Like_but_not_love._/

======
wccrawford
"Why is it that Google products always seem to come out with a bang, only to
be forgotten and thrown out weeks later?"

Yeah, Search, GMail, Reader, Calendar, PicasaWeb, Groups, Books... How quickly
they all died! /sarcasm

What you're actually seeing is a company that is massively innovating. They
throw stuff against the wall to see what sticks. Wave and Buzz didn't really
stick, along with a host of other services that don't exist any more, or
didn't even make it out the labs.

------
tutu
Agreed, and it's mentioned in the article about Google's innovation. Honestly,
I think that Google is one of the most innovative companies of the century...
still doesn't convince me that Google+ will really stick. Did Wave and Buzz
not stick because of no critical mass? In that case, how can Google assure
that doesn't happen with Google+?

